# AIO-Wasserkühler: Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser bei Caseking



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AIO-Wasserkühler: Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser bei Caseking*

						Eine neue Premium-All-in-One-Wasserkühlung von Alpenföhn heißt Gletscherwasser und ist in zwei Versionen erhältlich.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AIO-Wasserkühler: Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser bei Caseking*


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (15. Oktober 2020)

Warum keine 280er... dadurch leider uninteressant.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Oktober 2020)

Jap, leider keine 280er/420er, aber was ich noch "schlimmer" finde:


> CPU-Kühler mit Kupferboden und ... Aluminiumradiator


----------



## Animaniac (15. Oktober 2020)

Kommt genau richtig für meinen 10850K, heute Morgen durch Zufall entdeckt und die 360er silent Version geordert.
Bin sehr gespannt auf das reale Erscheinungsbild und die Ergebnisse.


----------



## purzelpaule (15. Oktober 2020)

ob der einem Arctic Liquid Freezer II in Sachen Leistung und Lautstärke gefährlich werden kann.... bisher ist Arctic ja der einzigste Hersteller der in beiden Kategorien hervorragend ist.... sonstige sind entweder laut oder schwach


----------



## Basileukum (15. Oktober 2020)

Das ist fein, an eine Wakü wag ich mich beim nächsten Sys auch ran. Allerdings leise muß es zugehen und der Preis stimmen. Erstmal mit der CPU anfangen, kleinlaut fängt auch das Großmaul an, wenn er irgendwann mal große Haufen setzen will. 

Ein AMD/AMD Setup wäre auch fein, wenn die 5000er was taugen und Big Navi was wird, hebt die Kompetenz bei denen eventuell ne Weile. Aber mal das Jahr 2021 abwarten, DDR 5 wäre auch kein Schaden.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Oktober 2020)

Wenigstens hat sie anständige Lüfter verbaut, ist ja schon mal mehr, als man von vielen AiOs sagen kann.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (15. Oktober 2020)

AiO sind unverständlicherweise voll im Trend und jeder bringt etwas auf den Markt. Bei mir werkelt auf der CPU ein Noctua NH-D14 der super Leistungen bringt. Eine AiO würde ich nur bedingt nutzen. Das einzige wo für mich AiO Versionen wirklich gut sind, ist im GPU Bereich. Das Codewort ist "Hybrid GPU"


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Das einzige wo für mich AiO Versionen wirklich gut sind, ist im GPU Bereich. Das Codewort ist "Hybrid GPU"


Optik!? Das ist durchaus für sehr viele Leute ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, mich eingeschlossen. 

Sehr sehr schade, dass es keine 280er gibt. 
Ich hab ein DB700 mit 2x140er Lüftern in der Front. Weiß jemand ob es theoretisch möglich ist, den 240er Radiator einfach dahinter zu schrauben? Und die mitgelieferten 120er Lüfter einfach woanders im Case zu verwenden?


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Optik!? Das ist durchaus für sehr viele Leute ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, mich eingeschlossen.
> 
> Sehr sehr schade, dass es keine 280er gibt.
> Ich hab ein DB700 mit 2x140er Lüftern in der Front. Weiß jemand ob es theoretisch möglich ist, den 240er Radiator einfach dahinter zu schrauben? Und die mitgelieferten 120er Lüfter einfach woanders im Case zu verwenden?



Warum sollte man das tun. Nicht nur dass die 140er Lüfter quasi dran vorbeipusten, 120mm Lüfter haben auf Radiatoren als sehr effizient erwiesen. Der Vorteil einer 280er AiO liegt weniger an den größeren Lüftern, sondern am größeren Radi.


----------



## Rangod (15. Oktober 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> AiO sind unverständlicherweise voll im Trend und jeder bringt etwas auf den Markt. Bei mir werkelt auf der CPU ein Noctua NH-D14 der super Leistungen bringt. Eine AiO würde ich nur bedingt nutzen. Das einzige wo für mich AiO Versionen wirklich gut sind, ist im GPU Bereich. Das Codewort ist "Hybrid GPU"



In gedämmten und kleinen Gehäusen haben AIOs durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das tun. Nicht nur dass die 140er Lüfter quasi dran vorbeipusten, 120mm Lüfter haben auf Radiatoren als sehr effizient erwiesen. Der Vorteil einer 280er AiO liegt weniger an den größeren Lüftern, sondern am größeren Radi.


Weil ich die AiO bei mir nur in der Front verbauen kann und die Lüfter durch das Frontpanel überhaupt nicht zu sehen sind. Ich würde am liebsten die mitgelieferten ARGB Lüfter an einer sichtbaren Stelle im Case benutzen und für den Radi meine bereits verbauten. Es sind aber leider 140er die verbaut sind... Daher die Frage ob das theoretisch möglich ist und falls ja, ob das überhaupt Sinn macht, oder ob es zu schlecht für die Kühlleistung wäre.


----------



## Rangod (15. Oktober 2020)

@davidwigald11
Warum holst du dir nicht einfach eine 280er? Sollte doch in die Front passen. Aber ob es so klug ist, dem DB700 die ohnehin schon winzige Frischluftzufuhr komplett zu verbauen, ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2020)

Rangod schrieb:


> @davidwigald11
> Warum holst du dir nicht einfach eine 280er? Sollte doch in die Front passen. Aber ob es so klug ist, dem DB700 die ohnehin schon winzige Frischluftzufuhr komplett zu verbauen, ist ein anderes Thema.


Weil mir fast keine "gute" 280er AiO gefällt. Die einzige die mir optisch noch so stark zusagt wäre die NZXT Kraken X63 aber ich hab keine Lust auf die Cam Software. Die hier spricht mich optisch sehr an, vor allem das austauschbare Logo.

Ja das mit dem Airflow im DB700 ist so ne Sache. Aber verbauen tu ich die Frischluftzufuhr ja nicht. Der Radiator kommt ja ins Innere und die Lüfter auf Push


----------



## Rangod (15. Oktober 2020)

@davidwigald11
Es gibt Adapter für 140 -> 120 Lüfter, der Gehäusekönig hat da auf jeden Fall was im Angebot, vllt. gibt es das anderswo noch günstiger. Machbar ist es auf jeden Fall.

Edit. Die Gletschwerwasser gefällt mir optisch richtig gut btw., Leistung scheint auch zu stimmen, gibt bereits ein paar Reviews da draußen. Das man hier direkt die TG Hydronaut dazukriegt ist auch  
Sollte meine Eisbär mal irgendwann den Geist aufgeben, *klopf*klopf*klopf*, schau ich mir das Teil gerne nochmal an.


----------



## maexi (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin mal gespannt, rüste gerade ein Gehäuse von Luft auf AIO um, da soll nur eine 3700x CPU gekühlt werden. Hatte das schon malund passte auch, allerdings verabschiedete sich schnell die Pumpe deshalb Luft. Jetzt mit neuem MB und CPU wieder AIO.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Oktober 2020)

purzelpaule schrieb:


> ob der einem Arctic Liquid Freezer II in Sachen Leistung und Lautstärke gefährlich werden kann.... bisher ist Arctic ja der einzigste Hersteller der in beiden Kategorien hervorragend ist.... sonstige sind entweder laut oder schwach



Eine sinnvoll gewählte Maximaldrehzahl und damit einhergehend keine faulen Kompromisse, die einen Silent-Betrieb verhindern, ist eigentlich typisch für die bislang von mir getesteten Alpenföhnkühler. Zumindest die "Silent"-Ausgaben mit 1.600 U/min sollten keine übermäßigen Radaubrüder sein. Im Einzeltest habe ich für die Wingboost 3 ARGB damals 2,0 Sone gemessen.








						[PLUS] Neun 120-mm-Lüfter im Vergleichs-Test
					

PCGH Plus: Die Zeit langweiliger schwarzer Einheitslüfter ist lange vorbei; wir haben nachgemessen, wie groß die Einschränkungen der Exoten sind.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Beim zweiten Punkt, der Leistung, sollte man aber den dicken ARGB-Rahmen nicht vergessen. Der kleinere Rotor ist normalerweise (und auch im Einzeltest) ein Handicap, dass sich beim Luftdurchsatz bemerkbar macht. Arctics P-Serie wiederum hat sich in meinen Tests mit den absoluten Effizienz-Spitzenreitern von Noiseblocker und Noctua duelliert. Da ran zu kommen ohne den Preisrahmen zu sprengen, dürfte das Ziel einiger Kühlungshersteller sein, aber von Lüftern mit beleuchtetem Rahmen erwarte ich das so schnell nicht. Natürlich kommt bei einer Kompaktwasserkühlung noch die Qualität von Radiator, Pumpe und Kühlkörper hinzu, die die Nettoleistung deutlich verändern können, aber da Arctic in dieser Hinsicht ebenfalls alles andere als einen Totalausfall abgeliefert hat, liegt die Messplatte wirklich hoch. Wesentlich besser dürften die Chancen gegen die direkte ARGB-Konkurrenz von Corsair oder Enermax sein.




davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Optik!? Das ist durchaus für sehr viele Leute ein sehr wichtiger Punkt, mich eingeschlossen.
> 
> Sehr sehr schade, dass es keine 280er gibt.
> Ich hab ein DB700 mit 2x140er Lüftern in der Front. Weiß jemand ob es theoretisch möglich ist, den 240er Radiator einfach dahinter zu schrauben? Und die mitgelieferten 120er Lüfter einfach woanders im Case zu verwenden?



Ich kenne das Gehäuse nicht auswendig, aber bei vielen sind die Halterungen so gestaltet, dass man von außenen ein innenliegendes Objekt an das 120-mm-Halterungsraster schrauben kann und dann trotzdem noch an die weiter am Rand liegenden 140-mm-Löcher herankommt, um von außen zusätzlich 140-mm-Lüfter zu montieren. Je nach Höhe der 120er Schraubenköpfe braucht man aber noch Abstandshalter, damit die vorne liegenden Lüfter frei drehen können und dann muss der Abstand zu etwaigen Frontabdeckungen noch ausreichen. Wie schon erwähnt sollte man aber nicht erwarten, dass so eine Konstruktion die volle Leistung umsetzt. Man müsste zumindest den Überstand der 140er von innen verschließen, sonst geht die meiste Luft am Radiator vorbei.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Gehäuse nicht auswendig, aber bei vielen sind die Halterungen so gestaltet, dass man von außenen ein innenliegendes Objekt an das 120-mm-Halterungsraster schrauben kann und dann trotzdem noch an die weiter am Rand liegenden 140-mm-Löcher herankommt, um von außen zusätzlich 140-mm-Lüfter zu montieren.


Ja, ich denke das geht definitiv bei meinem Case. Da ich noch nie eine AiO hatte war ich mir nur nicht sicher, ob der Radiator getrennt von den Lüftern angebracht werden kann, oder nur mit den Lüftern zusammen. Ich werde das definitiv testen. 


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt sollte man aber nicht erwarten, dass so eine Konstruktion die volle Leistung umsetzt. Man müsste zumindest den Überstand der 140er von innen verschließen, sonst geht die meiste Luft am Radiator vorbei.


Oh echt? Ich hab die Arctic P14 vorne, ich dachte eigentlich bei denen geht ein großteil der Luft doch recht mittig aus dem Lüfter heraus.


----------



## Schrotti (15. Oktober 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> AiO sind unverständlicherweise voll im Trend und jeder bringt etwas auf den Markt. Bei mir werkelt auf der CPU ein Noctua NH-D14 der super Leistungen bringt. Eine AiO würde ich nur bedingt nutzen. Das einzige wo für mich AiO Versionen wirklich gut sind, ist im GPU Bereich. Das Codewort ist "Hybrid GPU"


Eine gute AiO oder noch besser eine custom Wakü werden immer besser sein als ein Luftkühler (ich habe den Noctua selbst verbaut). Die Fläche eines großes Radis wirst du mit einem Luftkühler nie erreichen. 
Dazu kommt dann noch, dass der Luftkühler mit warmer Luft aus dem inneren arbeiten muss.


----------



## fire2002de (15. Oktober 2020)

oh je noch ein weiterer Jahrmarkt im Gehäuse....
Ich bleib beim Arctic  Liquid Freezer II 280.  da dürfte erstmal nichts kommen was diesen toppt.


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (15. Oktober 2020)

purzelpaule schrieb:


> ob der einem Arctic Liquid Freezer II in Sachen Leistung und Lautstärke gefährlich werden kann.... bisher ist Arctic ja der einzigste Hersteller der in beiden Kategorien hervorragend ist.... sonstige sind entweder laut oder schwach


Fractal Celsius+ ist damit nicht einverstanden.
Alphacool Eisbär Aurora auch nicht ganz, wobei die Lüfter mies sind, dafür Vollkupfer, aber man kann sie ja ganz günstig mit Arcitc Lüftern austatten.


----------



## Animaniac (16. Oktober 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> AiO sind unverständlicherweise voll im Trend und jeder bringt etwas auf den Markt. Bei mir werkelt auf der CPU ein Noctua NH-D14 der super Leistungen bringt. Eine AiO würde ich nur bedingt nutzen. Das einzige wo für mich AiO Versionen wirklich gut sind, ist im GPU Bereich. Das Codewort ist "Hybrid GPU"



So habe ich auch immer gedacht, seit Montag arbeitet ein i9 10850K im System inkl. Noktua NH-D15.
Wenn die CPU in den 4,8Ghz allcore Boost geht stehen da 93°C Package Temperatur (CB-R20).
Ich verspreche mir mit der 360er Wakü schon bessere Werte, gerade die Trägheit vom Wasser wird die Spitzen da etwas dämpfen.

Beim Spielen ist das natürlich unrealistisch, da fährt die CPU so ca. auf 60°C.
Ist also auch ein Stück weit der Spieltrieb was Neues zu testen 
Kommt heute an und wird dann am Wochenende ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (16. Oktober 2020)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Eine gute AiO oder noch besser eine custom Wakü werden immer besser sein als ein Luftkühler (ich habe den Noctua selbst verbaut).


Irrglaube, ich hatte selbst in meinem PC eine Custom Wakü verbaut. System siehste in der Sig. Die CPU wurde durch den Verbund mit der GPU und 3x 360er Radiator deutlich schlechter gekühlt als jetzt mit dem Noctua Kühlblock. Lediglich die GPU ist noch unter Wasser. Allerdings habe ich auch ein recht großes Gehäuse mit vielen Lüftern. Es ist auch nicht gedämmt aber trotzdem unhörbar.

Am Ende kauft einfach jeder was ihm zusagt. Leider hört man bei vielen AiOs die Pumpe, was mich immer gegen eine AiO entscheiden lies. Auf der GPU klappt das aber meistens mit den Hybrid Lösungen.


Animaniac schrieb:


> Kommt heute an und wird dann am Wochenende ausgiebig getestet.


Sag gerne bescheid wie es ist und ob man die Pumpe hört. Wo verbaust du den Radiator ? Oben oder in der Front ?


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Oktober 2020)

Häufiges Problem in letzter Zeit, dass Cpus im custom Loop wärmer werden als vorher. Man muss eben dran denken, dass sich Cpu, Gpu und was sonst noch im Kreislauf ist das Kühlmittel teilen. Heizt die Gpu ein und es kommt auf 3 360er die 5-fache Menge an Wärme, gewinnt sogar ein 360er bei Cpu-only.
Heutzutage wird für die Cpu einfach sehr oft eine Kühlung benutzt, die ziemlich overkill ist, da verwundert es wenig, dass in einem im Verhältnis mittelmäßig dimensionierten Loop die Cpu wärmer wird.


----------



## Animaniac (16. Oktober 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Sag gerne bescheid wie es ist und ob man die Pumpe hört. Wo verbaust du den Radiator ? Oben oder in der Front ?


Ich schätze der Radiator kommt nach oben, ist ein be Quiet Dark Base 700.
Ich werde berichten, vor dem Umbau werde ich noch ein paar Werte aufschreiben zum Vergleich gegen den NH-D15.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (16. Oktober 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Häufiges Problem in letzter Zeit, dass Cpus im custom Loop wärmer werden als vorher. Man muss eben dran denken, dass sich Cpu, Gpu und was sonst noch im Kreislauf ist das Kühlmittel teilen. Heizt die Gpu ein und es kommt auf 3 360er die 5-fache Menge an Wärme, gewinnt sogar ein 360er bei Cpu-only.
> Heutzutage wird für die Cpu einfach sehr oft eine Kühlung benutzt, die ziemlich overkill ist, da verwundert es wenig, dass in einem im Verhältnis mittelmäßig dimensionierten Loop die Cpu wärmer wird.


Ich wollte hier jetzt gewiss keine Grundsatzdiskussion auslösen deswegen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen  Ich persönlich bin mit meiner Lösung zufrieden. CPU unter Luft mit NH-D15 und GPU ist aktuell unter Wasser mit den Restlichen Teilen vom Loop. Langfristig wird es so kommen das ich 2 AiOs benutze. EIne für die CPU und eine für die GPU. Die eine wird oben montiert und die andere unten. Vorne kommt dann Frischluft rein. 

Allerdings muss ich dafür erstmal schauen welche AiO in Frage kommt. Bei der GPU warte ich was an Lösungen für die neue Generation 3xxx oder AMD gibt an Hybrid Lösungen. Sollte mir das nicht zusagen, wird es wohl die Eiswolf 2 werden. Am besten nur den Kühlblock mit eigenen Radiator. Bei der CPU wird es entweder je nach Tests und Infos eine Gletscherwasser oder vielleicht sogar nur die Arctic Liquid II die ebenfalls sehr ordentlich ist.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2020)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Ich schätze der Radiator kommt nach oben, ist ein be Quiet Dark Base 700.
> Ich werde berichten, vor dem Umbau werde ich noch ein paar Werte aufschreiben zum Vergleich gegen den NH-D15.


Könntest du vom Einbau ein paar Fotos machen? Würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren.  Vor allem wie der Radiator verschraubt wird, wie die Schrauben aussehen usw. weil ich da wie gesagt ein kleines Experiment mit vor habe. Habe nämlich auch ein Dark Base 700 und vor allem oben, ist der Airflow wirklich nicht der beste, da bin ich mal gespannt. 

Dann noch:
-Wie ist die Kühlleistung im Vergleich zum Noctua?
-Wie weit lassen sich die Lüfter im idle herunter regeln?
-Ist die AiO im idle zu hören?
-Wie siehts unter Last aus?

Wäre super so ein kurzer Bericht! 


Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Irrglaube, ich hatte selbst in meinem PC eine Custom Wakü verbaut. System siehste in der Sig. Die CPU wurde durch den Verbund mit der GPU und 3x 360er Radiator deutlich schlechter gekühlt als jetzt mit dem Noctua Kühlblock. Lediglich die GPU ist noch unter Wasser. Allerdings habe ich auch ein recht großes Gehäuse mit vielen Lüftern. Es ist auch nicht gedämmt aber trotzdem unhörbar.


Ich kenn mich nicht soo super aus mit ner Custom Wakü, aber könnte man dieses Problem, dass die CPU deutlich wärmer wird, nicht einfach umgehen indem man den Kreislauf so führt?
AGB -> GPU -> Radiator -> CPU -> Radiator -> AGB
Dann würde die CPU nämlich eben nicht das warme Wasser der GPU abbekommen. Dann bräuchte man auch nicht 2 AiOs.


----------



## Sinusspass (16. Oktober 2020)

Nein, der Temperaturunterschied im Kreislauf ist nicht groß genug, dass es einen größeren Unterschied als bestenfalls 5°C macht. Das Problem ist, dass das Wasser generell >40°C liegt. Da hilft nur mehr Radiatorfläche.


----------



## Animaniac (16. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Könntest du vom Einbau ein paar Fotos machen? Würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren. Vor allem wie der Radiator verschraubt wird, wie die Schrauben aussehen usw. weil ich da wie gesagt ein kleines Experiment mit vor habe. Habe nämlich auch ein Dark Base 700 und vor allem oben, ist der Airflow wirklich nicht der beste, da bin ich mal gespannt.
> 
> Dann noch:
> -Wie ist die Kühlleistung im Vergleich zum Noctua?
> ...


Okay, das klingt nach Arbeit   ...und das im Urlaub.
Nein alles cool, ich werde versuchen einen kurzen Test zu dem Kit zusammenzuschreiben.
Fotos, Verarbeitung, Lautstärke, Temperaturen und was mir noch so einfällt.

Ja, könnte ganz spannend werden, mein letztes Wakü Projekt ist 15 Jahre her, damals als Student war das noch son Eigenbau aus Industrieresten  ...nicht, dass das für einen Core 2 Duo in irgendeiner Form nötig gewesen wäre


----------



## Bonja_Banana (16. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich nicht soo super aus mit ner Custom Wakü, aber könnte man dieses Problem, dass die CPU deutlich wärmer wird, nicht einfach umgehen indem man den Kreislauf so führt?
> AGB -> GPU -> Radiator -> CPU -> Radiator -> AGB
> Dann würde die CPU nämlich eben nicht das warme Wasser der GPU abbekommen. Dann bräuchte man auch nicht 2 AiOs.


Nicht unbedingt. Aber ich habe sowieso nicht die große Bastellust. Ich möchte viel mehr einfach Ruhe. Aktuell ist es ja okay wie es ist. Vielleicht lasse ich die CPU sogar unter Luft und mache nur eine Hybrid Lösung bei der GPU. Mal schauen was noch so kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke das geht definitiv bei meinem Case. Da ich noch nie eine AiO hatte war ich mir nur nicht sicher, ob der Radiator getrennt von den Lüftern angebracht werden kann, oder nur mit den Lüftern zusammen. Ich werde das definitiv testen.
> 
> Oh echt? Ich hab die Arctic P14 vorne, ich dachte eigentlich bei denen geht ein großteil der Luft doch recht mittig aus dem Lüfter heraus.



Da Kompaktwasserkühlungen meist im Deckel mit Lüftern nach unten montiert werden, liegen eigentlich allen Modellen Schrauben für eine Montage des Radiators direkt am Gehäuse bei. Niemand hintert einem daran, die eigentlich angedachten Lüfter auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite wegzulassen und Luft auf kreativerem Weg herbeizuschaffen. 

Durch den Widerstand des Radiators kommt es zu einem gewissen Luftstau. Wenn man der Luft alternative Möglichkeiten lässt, dann nimmt sie die auch. Außerdem bewegen sich die Blattspitzen am schnellsten und fördern dementsprechend viel Luft, während unter dem Antrieb immer ein gewisser Totpunkt ist. Die Blattgeometrie der Arctic P gibt sich sicherlich Mühe, mehr Luft nach innen zu lenken, aber ohne Luftleitelemente wirst du einiges an Durchsatz im Radiator verlieren. Es müsste mal jemand nachmessen ich sehe eine 10:1-Chance, dass 140er Lüfter vor einem 120er Radiator bei gleicher Lautheit schlechter kühlen als direkt montierte 120er gleicher Lautheit und Qualität, obwohl 140er eigentlich einen Effizienzvorteil haben. Schon bei passender Größe kann ein offener Lüfterrahmen, der seitlich Luft entweichen lässt, messbar Kühlleistung kosten.








						Lüftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?
					

Radiatoren, insbesondere auch von Kompaktwasserkühlungen, stellen leicht andere Anforderungen an Lüfter als herkömmliche Kühler. So sollen die bei Luftkühlern beliebten Silent Wings von Be Quiet für den Radiator-Einsatz ungeeignet sein. Stimmt das? PC Games Hardware macht den Test.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Durch den Widerstand des Radiators kommt es zu einem gewissen Luftstau. Wenn man der Luft alternative Möglichkeiten lässt, dann nimmt sie die auch. Außerdem bewegen sich die Blattspitzen am schnellsten und fördern dementsprechend viel Luft, während unter dem Antrieb immer ein gewisser Totpunkt ist. Die Blattgeometrie der Arctic P gibt sich sicherlich Mühe, mehr Luft nach innen zu lenken, aber ohne Luftleitelemente wirst du einiges an Durchsatz im Radiator verlieren. Es müsste mal jemand nachmessen ich sehe eine 10:1-Chance, dass 140er Lüfter vor einem 120er Radiator bei gleicher Lautheit schlechter kühlen als direkt montierte 120er gleicher Lautheit und Qualität, obwohl 140er eigentlich einen Effizienzvorteil haben. Schon bei passender Größe kann ein offener Lüfterrahmen, der seitlich Luft entweichen lässt, messbar Kühlleistung kosten.


Danke dir für die ausführliche Erklärung 
Das klingt wirklich nicht so optimal, wenn mir keine gute Lösung dafür einfällt, dann bleib ich lieber bei den mitgelieferten 120ern, oder hoffe das Alpenföhn möglichst schnell die 280er vorstellt.
Und bevor ich mir jetzt irgendein Zusatz Equipement kaufe um die P14 auf den Radi zu bekommen, kann ich bei Arctics Preisen lieber direkt 2x P12 bestellen, ist billiger


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Oktober 2020)

Im einfachsten Fall könnte es schon reichen, die Lücken drum rum mit Tape zu verschließen. Kaufbares Zubehör gibt es für dieses Problem ohnehin nicht – 140-auf-120-mm-Adapter sind immer drehsymmetrisch, aber zwei aneinandergrenzende 140er haben ihre Mittelpunkt an einer anderen Stelle als zwei 120er.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Kaufbares Zubehör gibt es für dieses Problem ohnehin nicht – 140-auf-120-mm-Adapter sind immer drehsymmetrisch, aber zwei aneinandergrenzende 140er haben ihre Mittelpunkt an einer anderen Stelle als zwei 120er.


Wow stimmt, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht   Dann hat sich das sowieso erledigt.
Ich werde einfach bestellen und ein bisschen rumtesten. Mit 120er, mit 140er, mit Tape, ohne Tape. Das ist ja alles schnell ausgetauscht und dann seh ich ja direkt die Unterschiede.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Oktober 2020)

Bitte sorgfältig messen und Ergebnisse posten, dann muss ich sowas nicht selber machen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bitte sorgfältig messen und Ergebnisse posten, dann muss ich sowas nicht selber machen.


Kann ich gerne liefern!  Ich bestelle heute um 0 Uhr bei MF, hoffe das Ding ist dann Anfang nächster Woche da.
Nur mit einer Lautstärke Messung werd ich dir nicht dienen können, so ein Equipment hab ich nicht  
Ich werde die Lüfter aber ohnehin relativ silent regeln wollen.


----------



## Animaniac (16. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wäre super so ein kurzer Bericht!


Ein kurzer Bericht


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nur mit einer Lautstärke Messung werd ich dir nicht dienen können, so ein Equipment hab ich nicht


Gibt doch eine Lautstärke App fürs Smartphone.
Kannste ja mal ein paar Vergleiche machen, dann weißt du in etwa, was das Teil kann.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt doch eine Lautstärke App fürs Smartphone.
> Kannste ja mal ein paar Vergleiche machen, dann weißt du in etwa, was das Teil kann.


Stimmt, das kann ich machen. Wenn die AiO da ist schreib ich mal meine Testergebnisse hier hin  
Wird jetzt aber kein ausführlicher Usertest, nur mal so um ein paar mehr Werte zu bekommen


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2020)

Usertest -- Usertest -- Usertest -- Usertest -- Usertest -- Usertest -- Usertest -- Usertest -- Usertest -- Usertest


----------



## Corsair_Fan (17. Oktober 2020)

warumm immer der Material Mix und dann noch so teuer 
Arctic kebommt das doch auch günstiger hin


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2020)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> Arctic kebommt das doch auch günstiger hin


Arctic hat aber keine ARGB beleuchteten Lüfter, ARGB beleuchtete Pumpe und individuell gestaltbare Logos. Sowas kostet eben und Alpenföhn lässt sich das halt fett bezahlen, weil sich sowas einfach mega gut verkauft.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Arctic hat aber keine ARGB beleuchteten Lüfter, ARGB beleuchtete Pumpe und individuell gestaltbare Logos. Sowas kostet eben und Alpenföhn lässt sich das halt fett bezahlen, weil sich sowas einfach mega gut verkauft.


Haben will.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Haben will.


Ich freu mich schon auf ein anderes Logo jede Woche  
Außerdem kennt doch jeder die 2 Grundregeln:
1) You can never have too much RGB
2) More RGB = More FPS


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt.


----------



## Schrotti (17. Oktober 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Irrglaube, ich hatte selbst in meinem PC eine Custom Wakü verbaut. System siehste in der Sig.


Ach komm höre auf. Einen i7 9700k mit Luft zu kühlen ist kein Problem. Versuch das mal mit einem auf 5 GHz übertakteten i9-7900X oder 7920X. Da bist du schneller auf 100°C als du amen sagen kannst.
Der Noctua sitzt auf besagtem i9-7920X (12 Kerne / 24 Threads) und bringt es einfach nicht (zumindest nicht leise).

PS: Mein Corsair 900D ist auch nicht klein .


----------



## Corsair_Fan (18. Oktober 2020)

aber wer kein RGB Bling Bling haben will schaut in die Röhre weil es fast nur noch Kirmes Beleuchtung gibt.
Na ja egal.

DarkRock Pro4 oder Gletscherwasser was ist besser bei einen 8700k (ungeköpft)


----------



## Bonja_Banana (18. Oktober 2020)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Ach komm höre auf. Einen i7 9700k mit Luft zu kühlen ist kein Problem. Versuch das mal mit einem auf 5 GHz übertakteten i9-7900X oder 7920X. Da bist du schneller auf 100°C als du amen sagen kannst.
> Der Noctua sitzt auf besagtem i9-7920X (12 Kerne / 24 Threads) und bringt es einfach nicht (zumindest nicht leise).
> 
> PS: Mein Corsair 900D ist auch nicht klein .


wie du meinst


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Oktober 2020)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> aber wer kein RGB Bling Bling haben will schaut in die Röhre weil es fast nur noch Kirmes Beleuchtung gibt.
> Na ja egal.
> 
> DarkRock Pro4 oder Gletscherwasser was ist besser bei einen 8700k (ungeköpft)


Wenn du kein RGB Bling Bling haben willst dann nimm halt nen Arctic Liquid Freezer. Die AiO outperformed eh fast alle anderen AiOs und kostet deutlich weniger. 
Wenn dir die Optik egal ist, dann würd ich IMMER auf nen Luftkühler gehen. Billiger, meistens leiser, meistens langlebiger. Ne AiO kauft man sich eigentlich nicht um herausragende Kühlleistung zu haben, sondern meistens der Optik wegen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (18. Oktober 2020)

okay dann bleib ich beim Dark Rock 4 dachte das bringt so viel mehr ne AiO


----------



## Threshold (19. Oktober 2020)

Nö. so ein  Wasserkasten kaufst du eigentlich wegen der Optik.
Ich hatte mal einen Eisbar Aurora 360 ausprobiert und der kühlte nicht wirklich besser als der Dark Rock Pro 4, war aber deutlich lauter als der Luftkühler.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kann ich gerne liefern!  Ich bestelle heute um 0 Uhr bei MF, hoffe das Ding ist dann Anfang nächster Woche da.
> Nur mit einer Lautstärke Messung werd ich dir nicht dienen können, so ein Equipment hab ich nicht
> Ich werde die Lüfter aber ohnehin relativ silent regeln wollen.



was für Lüfter hast du denn im Gehäuse? Wenn ich etwas ähnliches schon mal getestet habe, kann ich vielleicht im Vergleich mit der Einzelmessung des Wing Boost 3 ARGB abschätzen, bei welcher Drehzahl sie gleich auf liegen. Aber es ging auch eher um den abgedichtet vs. nicht abgedichtet. Da bleibt die Lauhheit näherungsweise gleich, aber die Kühlleistung endet sich möglicherweise dramatisch.




Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt doch eine Lautstärke App fürs Smartphone.
> Kannste ja mal ein paar Vergleiche machen, dann weißt du in etwa, was das Teil kann.



Bei ähnlicher Geräuschcharakteristik (und nur dann) kann möglicherweise bestimmen, bei welcher Drehzahl zwei Objekte gleich viel Lärm machen. Aber dafür muss man schon sorgfältig auf Abstand und Ausrichtung achten, außerdem muss das zu messende Objekt laut genug sein, um sich trotz Abstand (mindestens die Grundlänge der Schallquelle von dieser entfernt) deutlich von der Umgebung abzuheben. Aber für mehr taugt so etwas einfach nicht. Dafür sind die Mikros in den Handys zu schlecht/auf andere Aspekte ausgelegt, von der nachhelfenden Firmware ganz zu schweigen.




davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Arctic hat aber keine ARGB beleuchteten Lüfter, ARGB beleuchtete Pumpe und individuell gestaltbare Logos. Sowas kostet eben und Alpenföhn lässt sich das halt fett bezahlen, weil sich sowas einfach mega gut verkauft.



Die Preise, die Arctic seit Jahren aufruft, kann eigentlich kein Konkurrent halten. Be Quiet versucht es möglicherweise gerade mit dem Pure Rock 2 gegen den Freezer 34, aber auch wenn mir bislang niemand sagen könnte, wie Arctic dieses Dumping überhaupt durchält: Ich glaube nicht, dass Be Quiet den längeren Atem hat. Für alle anderen ist es, insbesondere bei einem auch technisch gelungenen Produkt wie der Liquid Freezer, schlauer es erst gar nicht mit direkter Konkurrenz zu versuchen. Schon rein stilistisch dürften die erklärten Gegner der Gletscherwasser wohl eher Corsair Capellix oder Enermax Aquafusion/Liqfusion sein. Da kann man sich in Sachen Preis-pro-Kühlleistung einiges mehr erlauben als besser-nicht-hingucken-Arctic.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> was für Lüfter hast du denn im Gehäuse? Wenn ich etwas ähnliches schon mal getestet habe, kann ich vielleicht im Vergleich mit der Einzelmessung des Wing Boost 3 ARGB abschätzen, bei welcher Drehzahl sie gleich auf liegen. Aber es ging auch eher um den abgedichtet vs. nicht abgedichtet. Da bleibt die Lauhheit näherungsweise gleich, aber die Kühlleistung endet sich möglicherweise dramatisch.


Bisher hab ich Arctic P14 und Silent Wings 3 im Case. 
Die AiO ist denk ich mal mittlerweile auf dem Weg, also ich werd definitiv die ganzen verschiedenen Lüfter testen und auch das mit dem abdichten der 140er. Irgendwie sagt mir mein Gefühl, dass sich alle Varianten nicht viel nehmen, weil der Airflow im Dark Base 700 eh nicht so toll ist und ich das Gefühl hab, dass die Lüfter die Kühlung gar nicht mal so stark beeinflussen.


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> aber auch wenn mir bislang niemand sagen könnte, wie Arctic dieses Dumping überhaupt durchält:


Das frag ich mich auch. AiOs für deutlich unter 100€ und Lüfter die einfach Top sind für teilweise weniger als 5€, das ist echt unglaublich.


----------



## Jarafi (20. Oktober 2020)

[Review] Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 240/360 - Die neuen AIOs aus dem Allgäu
					

Alpenföhn präsentiert heute mit der „Gletscherwasser“ die neuen Kompaktwasserkühlungen mit Wing Boost 3 ARGB-Belüftung. Die neuen AIO’s sollen nicht nur mit einer schicken Optik glänzen, sondern natürlich ganz dem Namen den Prozessor auf kalten Temperaturen halten. Entstanden sind die Kühlungen...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Lautstäremessung


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bisher hab ich Arctic P14 und Silent Wings 3 im Case.
> Die AiO ist denk ich mal mittlerweile auf dem Weg, also ich werd definitiv die ganzen verschiedenen Lüfter testen und auch das mit dem abdichten der 140er. Irgendwie sagt mir mein Gefühl, dass sich alle Varianten nicht viel nehmen, weil der Airflow im Dark Base 700 eh nicht so toll ist und ich das Gefühl hab, dass die Lüfter die Kühlung gar nicht mal so stark beeinflussen.
> 
> Das frag ich mich auch. AiOs für deutlich unter 100€ und Lüfter die einfach Top sind für teilweise weniger als 5€, das ist echt unglaublich.


Und angekommen?;war lange nicht mehr on😁


----------



## Nathenhale (16. November 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Nein, der Temperaturunterschied im Kreislauf ist nicht groß genug, dass es einen größeren Unterschied als bestenfalls 5°C macht. Das Problem ist, dass das Wasser generell >40°C liegt. Da hilft nur mehr Radiatorfläche.


Also nur so als Info die meisten Pumpen und  sind bis Wassertemps bis 60 grad ausgelegt .Natürlich wird bei so einer Wassertemp deine CPU oder (und) GPu ) sehr warm .Da man ja bei einer CPU von ca einem Delta T von 25 Grad zu Wasser und bei einer GPU von Ca 15 Grad ausgehen kann. 

Diese Deltas könnte ich jedenfalls in meinem System Feststellen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Und angekommen?;war lange nicht mehr on😁


Jup und bin sehr zufrieden 





						[Usertest] Alttagstest Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser 240
					

Hallo zusammen :D  Wie einige bereits wissen, hab ich mir die o.g. AiO ja auch bestellt und versprochen ein paar Werte zu liefern. Ich werde hier kein Review schreiben über jegliche Packungsbeilagen, oder irgendwas, sondern viel mehr wie die AiO so im Alltag performed und vor allem einige offene...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Hier mein Test.
Und hier ein paar Eindrücke, samt meiner ersten selbst gestalteten Logoplate  War gar nicht soo kompliziert und das Ergebnis ist echt gut geworden find ich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2020)

Was soll das denn darstellen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was soll das denn darstellen?


Das ist das Logo von einem Youtube-Music-Channel 
Youtube -> Proximity


----------

